# Is your poodle more of a 'one person' dog or a 'whole family' dog?



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

When I was researching poodles, a lot of the information I found said that poodles tend to bond to the whole family more or less equally, rather than being one-person dogs like some other breeds are known for.

Now I have Archie, though, and as I said in another thread he's imprinted on me like a baby duck. He only goes to my husband when I'm out of the room or obviously preoccupied. My husband can't even call him to go outside (Archie's favorite activity) if I'm in the room - I have to tell Archie to "Go to Seth," and occasionally that doesn't even work and I have to walk him over to the door myself and hand him off. He's super social and loves meeting strangers of any kind, but he keeps an eye on me even with the friendliest stranger. One of my friends remarked that even though he loves her and runs to her any time she shows up, if she picks him up he'll instantly turn his head and stare at me. I'm definitely his Person.

Is this normal? Or is Archie just weird?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

They're all individuals, so I do not think Archie is weird  

Maizie is definitely a whole family dog, maybe in part because she was raised in a big family and then came to me when I was living at home with my parents. She really liked giving everyone equal time. When I take her to the dog park, she says hi to every single person, but really loves the kids, especially if they play ball with her.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

I think it's normal at least it is for me. Adonis is my shadow anywhere I go he's right there people come up to pet him and he absolutely loves it and the attention but as soon as it likes I'm about to walk away he will come straight back to my side. If my mom or sisters are holding him and I leave out the room or they take him he has a full of tantrum trying to get back to me. He HATES when I'm out of his eyesight or even reach sometimes. Thankfully I have a really great vet and they allow me in the back and in their operating room so if something ever happened I would be allowed to be with him every step of the way.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans is definitely more of the "loves everyone" type. A perfect world for him would be one where we were all in the same room. When we are in different rooms he can't decide where to be, so he's always going back and forth.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin is pretty much obsessed with me too. If I go biking without him, he will escape and try to find me. He asks to be picked up by my daughter or son only because he can get to me by using them as stepping stones.

I think poodles are pretty much ' in your face " kind of dogs.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Our first poodle was DH pup all the way - to such an extreme that if I was the only one in the room with him he would sit with me, but then as soon as DH walked in he would get out of my lap and into his.

Second poodle was mine. All mine. Never more than 6 feet away from me. 

Rookie is really the family dog. He wants someone, but as long as he has a family member he is one a happy pup.

So in my experience they are all different. And I have no idea what we did different, unless it was our stages in life - from a young couple starting a relationship, to new parents, to middle agers with a teen.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Willow = mine!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

This is interesting because the last time this subject came up my response was different I think. Abbey is and always has been a "I need to be where you are" kind of dog, and before Dolly joined us that was with me for the most part. Dolly has brought a new dynamic into our family, she is naturally much more independent than Abbey is or will ever be. Abbey now has this great relationship with Dolly, and it's overflowed to a closer relationship with DH. Dolly loves equally I think, although she knows who to come to when her tummy is rumbling.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Raven is extremely bonded to me. She also loves my husband, I think because he was out of work when she was a puppy and as home with her a lot those first few months. She does not warm up to others easily at all. Getting her ready for obedience trials has been a challenge because she is not comfortable with strangers especially men. We NQ'd recently because it was a male judge following us around and she was so scared by the time she had to examined that she would not let him touch her. That is definitely a work in progress!


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

This is interesting because Sammy has connected to each of our family members differently. I'm definitely the mom - his trainer, caretaker, walker etc. My husband is the cool dude that plays fetch and tug in the cool way. My youngest is his littermate whom he does respect to a certain extent (so plays but will not cause harm or jumping) - I'd say that my youngest has the best temperament with Sammy. My little guy is firm and in tune with dog language more than my other kids. My oldest is the gentle cuddler - he'll sit on the dog bed and read with Sammy. My middle kid - not really connected with Sammy yet... I'm interested in seeing how this dynamic evolves 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My husband is B-list. He's o.k. with that Our last dog was my husband's heart dog.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta is bonded equally to me & my husband - but we were both retired and home when he was a pup. He like Hans, will go back and forth if we happen to be in different rooms. Either of us will do for dog kisses or a place to lay his head.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My Spoo loves almost everyone and will go right to them for affection, but within about 30 - 45 seconds is looking at me the whole time. I'm not sure if it is for approval, or to say look mom, someone else loves me too, or what. But after about a minute he is right back at my side, head in my lap, all affection, everyone saying 'awww'.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Ours are very friendly to everyone but won't listen worth beans to anyone but me and my husband. They love me, but they definitely respect my husband more. If there is wildlife on our property and the poodles want to chase it, they won't listen to me but they will listen to my husband. On the other hand, when they're feeling cuddly or anxious, I am the one they come to. I'm okay with that


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I am Jasper's person. He likes all people, but when he is finished with them he will always come to find me. He sleeps on the floor beside my side of the bed to be as close as possible (I'll sometimes lay my hand on him).

Piper is mostly interested in humans because they might have food. She does offer me and my girlfriend slightly more affection than she does your average stranger, but even that is quite minimal. I joke that she is feral at heart and longs to be free


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

It's just me and Rory at home so our situation is a little different. While he is generally pretty much a Velcro dog to me, if I am with family he is pretty happy to hang with any of them and will often preference them throwing a ball to him over me (which I'm perfectly happy with!)


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Because there has always been just the two of us ( we never had children), most of our dogs would connect to both of us equally, laying on both of our laps, and next to us in bed, and equally loving on us. I did notice that Trixie seem to always want to be with me more, so I have to admit, her and I had a special bond. Also, Kaydee seemed to come to me more than my DH. She always had to be touching me. But with the other dogs, it was all equal.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My dogs are all about me I cannot get out of their sight. It has been only me and them in the house hold, they will not leave with anyone and love to go by-by. They stop and turn to see if I am going. When I go to the car neighbors say it looks like a duck and her duckling. I am in front and right behind me are 3 poodles, even the new one I have only had since June.

As I think of this, it maybe because they are not allowed to go out the front door ahead of me, however, they can go out the back door first to potty, but will not go for anyone else unless I step out first.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Smiley and my past poodles have always had their favourite person, but would listen and hang out with other people happily. 

I did have one foster poodle who only bonded to me. She would not go anywhere without me. She bonded to her new mom the same way, but they're working on her getting closer with the rest of the family.

I like that I am the favourite, but do want and need a dog that is happy to go along with others too.


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

Bentley use to be all mine, but recently he's been bonding with my mom a lot. She's retired and I don't want to leave Bentley alone for so long while I work, I usually drop him off or my mom will come over. He loves getting pets and playing with my friends or other family member that comes over, but as soon as I start walking, he'll follow me.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Lola is definitely a whole family dog,


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

For the most part, both of the boys are My dogs. They follow and prefer me. Luke really has become bonded with me, and could really care less about DH (although lately he is getting better about seeking DH out for attention and coming to him when called). 
Draco is all about mama. I did get him before meeting DH though (by a month), but Draco lived with and came to work with me, so he is absolutely my dog. DH stays home and works most of the time, so he and daddy actually spend more time together than I do. 

Draco loves DH more than Luke does. Grandma (my mother) comes above all else when we visit though!!


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I've had 3 Spoos in the past and 1 spoo now and a mutt we rescued a year ago.

1st was a whole family dog, 2nd started as a whole family dog, but when the first passed away suddenly, she became a daddy's girl. She was loving to us all, but daddy was her special person. Our 3rd was a whole family.

The current one loves us all wildly but she tends to stick with me the most. She also tends to bark more at noises when I'm home. Due to sleeping issues, my husband and I sleep in different rooms. She always sleeps in my room.

Our mutt is a daddy's girl


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Interesting to read all the variations.

Babykins is clearly tightly bonded to me - a velco minipoo. But she also loves DH. She is excited when he comes home and can't wait to greet him as he comes in the door and she will go up to him while he's watching TV for come cuddles and she happily will go on walks with him.

She is very friendly to strangers and friends - is happy to have most people pet her. 

But I've noticed that there are some people who she is particularly drawn to - she senses people who are particular gentle and good with animals - my oldest daughter who is a pet lover and competes with her horses (show jumping) and her dog (agility) as well as the trainers at the dog training facility I go to now.


----------



## Knutdanoodle (Aug 4, 2016)

I think she loves both me and my husband, but I spend way more time with her (walk her, train her, sit outside with her, run with her...we both take her to the park though) so when it comes down to both me and my husband calling for her, she'll choose me over him. But when people come over that she knows she freaks out! She gets so happy and does everything to get their full attention . 

One thing about poodles though is that I have read everywhere that they are prone to seperation anxiety, so we try to keep her interactions and bonds with people and dogs consistent enough to where she doesn't feel abandoned by any thing, but also varied enough to where she can be somewhere other than home or with me or my husband and not get Freaked out that her "human" isn't with her, or that her surroundings are unfamiliar. I have no idea if it's working but the obedience trainer says she is one of the only two dogs that doesn't whine when I leave the room for our "3 minute alone test", so that's good I guess. We've left her at home unrated for up.to 8 hours a couple of testing and she seemed to do fine (normally we take her to daycare or just leave for a couple hours at a time). Even so It will be a while before we trust her alone like that on any kind of regular basis...And really I'm hoping we have a second dog to keep each other company for that anyway. 

I'd be sad if she got too people dependant that she had to be with us all the time ): 

But will.say that yes, it shows more that poodles are people dogs and I do believe that they are more prone to having preferences also, but not always 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is definitely MY dog...........since we are together 24/7. Although I must also say, at family get-togethers she makes sure to do a 'meet n' greet' to everyone, just to get her due share of attention. She is my dog, but is also the 'family princess' LOL!


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Fletcher is an "everyone in the world dog". He loves everyone and anyone and would happily leave with anyone. His groomer picked him up one day to take him to a seminar and she took his leash, walked outside and he jumped in her car and didn't even look back! I was mildly heart broken that he wasn't even a little concerned about my whereabouts, but at least he's a happy little dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

Raleigh is my shadow but Jamie seems to be equally attached to both of us.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Now, please keep in mind that mine are both mixes, so I can not say for sure if their behavior is typical poodle. Although it's had to see what else is in Lily, her personality and mannerisms are all poodle- Max is more of a blend of poodle and Shihtzu traits.

Lily is definitely an all family dog, and unlike many rescues, she just loves men! Max is a different story - he is very bonded to me, much like your boy. If you've ever seen the movie ""Hachi"- that describes the devotion Max has. That's a great movie- true story about a Japanese man whose dog (an Akita) spent every day waiting for him at the train station after he unexpectedly died at work. There is a statue in the train station honoring him. Here's a link

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hachi:_A_Dog's_Tale

Max will go to anyone- he is very friendly, but if I'm home, he chooses not to go for a walk with hubby, and instead will just sit next to me. I also will fake him out by pretending to go! When we went to Germany a few years ago, my daughter stayed here and he laid in front of the garage door and waited for us to get back. He would eat and do his business, but would then resume his vigil.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

I find this thread really interesting! Finn is my first poodle. Before him I've always had herding breeds (Border Collies, a Kelpie and an Aussie Shepherd). 

All of my herding breeds have bonded with 1 person. Our Kelpie's world revolves around my father, she won't do anything for anyone else. My Aussie Shepherd's world revolves around me. He enjoys the company of some other people that he trusts, but would do anything to be with me. 

Then there's Finn... He is totally different to what I'm used to. He adores every single person he ever meets! This in itself is not what I'm used to, haha! I'm used to dogs who are a little bit stand off-ish with people they don't know. 
Finn loves everyone in our family... he just wants cuddles from anyone. It seems every person he meets is a long lost friend


----------



## Norway-spoo-mom (Jan 31, 2015)

Charlie loves everybody, but he is my dog. He loves to be around others for a little while, but get stressed in a house with more people then me. He heards us, so that we sit together. If we do, he can relax, as long as we don't move around (even in a single room). We visit my parents for a couple of months summer and winter, and he absolutely adores them. He gets lonely when we aren't there, but get stressed if I stay in the house with them for to long. We are moving in the house next door and hopefully that will give him his family AND his mummy&me time at the same time.


----------

